# Kipon Medium Format Lens adapter



## bumkicho (Jun 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried Kipon Medium Format Lens adapter on A7R or A7RII? If you have, I'd appreciate if you could share your experience with it: Pros and Cons.


----------

